# t4i - lack of samples



## tomsop (Jun 22, 2012)

This camera has been out for a few weeks now and I am still on the fence. I have found mainly a handful of sample videos, none of the particularly revealing or useful. I am a Rebel Xsi owner who is impressed already with image quality so my sole criterion is how well the video stacks up. I am waiting for better videos. I have a couple lenses which is why I want to stick with Canon, but one is full frame and the other is the EF-S so it is not a large loss if I switch to a different system - I just want a video/still camera that does both well. I have no upgraded in 4 years so I want to make sure the next purchase will do well for the next 4. Is there anyone who has used the video and liked the quality of video? I have yet to see a video with the 40 mmm stm in action.


----------



## JasonATL (Jun 25, 2012)

tomsop said:


> This camera has been out for a few weeks now and I am still on the fence. I have found mainly a handful of sample videos, none of the particularly revealing or useful. I am a Rebel Xsi owner who is impressed already with image quality so my sole criterion is how well the video stacks up. I am waiting for better videos. I have a couple lenses which is why I want to stick with Canon, but one is full frame and the other is the EF-S so it is not a large loss if I switch to a different system - I just want a video/still camera that does both well. I have no upgraded in 4 years so I want to make sure the next purchase will do well for the next 4. Is there anyone who has used the video and liked the quality of video? I have yet to see a video with the 40 mmm stm in action.



There is another thread that shows one short example of T4i footage. To me, it appeared to be no better than the T3i, which I have. I really like the T3i and mainly use it for video. Whether the T4i is a significant upgrade vs. the T3i in terms of stills, I don't have any idea. Having said that, I doubt you can go too wrong with the T4i. My main reservation regarding video and the T4i is that it suffers from moire and aliasing, as does the T3i and T2i. However, with the T3i, there is at least a way to shoot it so that you don't have moire, by using the 3x zoom feature. Neither the T2i nor the T4i have this feature.

But, you could, for around $150, try out the T4i and 40mm lens yourself. Check http://www.lensrentals.com/rent/canon/cameras. I haven't used them, but have heard and read good things about them and plan to use them in the near future. Alternatively, order from a reputable dealer, such as B&H, that has a reasonable return policy.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 26, 2012)

Moire can be combated with the sympathetic application of guassian blur on your timeline. 0.5pixel on everything, rising to .75 for geometric shots, to 1 on geometric shots with movement or very very fine patterns.

Works for me and doesn't visibly soften the image (1 starts to a little, so use sparingly, usually the lesser of two evils) the other key thing is to make sure that every stage of encoding is done as progressive.

So if you transcode your footage select deinterlace or a progressive option. When starting a sequence in your NLE make sure it is a progressive sequence, make sure your NLE has interpreted your footage as progressive. Re-interpret if need be.

When you burn to disc use manual encoding and make sure it is progressive. Most HDMI connected BD, DVD and TV's detect and communicate the correct signals, but if there are problems don;t be scared to check that everything is singing from the progressive song sheet.

I am not saying that moire is not a problem, just that if you are serious enough about your video for it to matter, then there are simple things that can be done to reduce it's occurance.

I see a lot of stuff from DSLRs on TV that has not be properly treated, so don't take it as a sleight.


----------



## psolberg (Jun 27, 2012)

don't bother expecting much. it is the same old video processor with all the old problems.

http://www.eoshd.com/content/8211/cinema5d-review-of-canon-650d-confirms-no-fix-for-moire-and-aliasing


----------

